# Watchout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Today my DW went shopping, good so far. She bought food and bought me a Keurig coffee maker.







she's the best. Thank you Wolfwood. Then on the way home it got ugly. She was on a road that has a small airport near it. The runway is VERY close to the road. The planes fly about 20' over the road. As she got close the the area were the planes fly over her cell phone rang. Since she was approaching a red light she slowed way down to answer the phone and then stop. It was my son who was in Iraq a few years ago. The son she prayed for every single day. Well his call slowed her down. When all of a sudden a small plane crashed right in front of her!!!!!!! The plane was low enough to have hit the Jeep with a wing. Now that her blood pressure is down all will be ok. Everything is for a reason.

kevin


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

swanny said:


> Today my DW went shopping, good so far. She bought food and bought me a Keurig coffee maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy Cow! Divine intervention?! Plug the Keurig in, make a cup, add a splash of your favorite libation, sit down and take a breath! Wow!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Holy Mackrel! Glad she is OK!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!!







Don't think the timing of that phone call was a coincidence, your wife's guardian angel was working overtime today!









Has your wife (or your son) stopped shaking yet?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Very scarey! Glad your DW is OK. Thank the man upstairs!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow - glad she is ok! Your family was blessed!

-CC


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Praise the Lord! Glad she is safe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG!!! Kevin, please give Kathy a hug - a BIG hug - for us. And then make a cup of coffee, split it into 2 mugs, and fill the difference with some REALLY GOOD RUM!!!

Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Now thats just crazy. I take it, your wife was in the jeep that got clipped by the wing.

Just wondering... How did the people make out in the airplane?

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW!!!! Glad Kathy is OK!! Did she buy her lottery ticket yet???? and the Kuerig too! We have 2 one in the house and one in The Abi-one!!

And can't help but think how Vdub's post would have read IF this had happened to him!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank God!!!!

I got goose bumps.............divine intervention, amazing to hear stories like that!!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

That's what some folks in the south call a "Gawd Thang" otherwise known as a divine intervention. Glad all is well, especially for your wife and that wonderful son safely home from Iraq.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! I'm so glad that she's OK. Was this the crash? That is frighteningly close to the road!!

http://xml.mcall.com/photos/all-planecrash-100609-pg,0,7804462.photogallery


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG Kevin, that is awful that it happened to Kathy, but a god send that the plane did not hit her. Hope she is doing well.

Cliff & Jennifer


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for all nice things you said, i really appreciate them. The pilot faired very well, i felt like i was having a heart attack, my arm went numb and i was passing out.by the time the medics came i had settled down and didn't want to go to the hosiptal.They were not happy with me. I had to sign papers saying if i went home and died it wasn't there
fault. 
There is a small bank on the side of the road,when he came in to land he hit the dirt bank and rolled, then jumped out in the field missing the runway.If he would have hit any car it would have been me.I could read the writing on the plane from my side window .I drive this road all the time and they come in fast and low but this time it was way different.I just thank god i am safe and so is the pilot.
My son came to get me and was telling not to go to the hosiptal because we would be there all day.And it was a beautiful day. He did come home with me and put all the groceries away. good ending and Kevin got his coffee maker. Kathy


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

So happy to hear you're okay! AND that you have a new coffee maker!







What a story to tell the grandchildren!

I always say that if I had a crystal ball, I'd NEVER get out of bed!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

IMHO, God is so good! Sure glad He was hanging out with you that day!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy Smokes!!!!! I'm just cruising through the latest posts and then read this! Thanks for sharing....I think


----------

